# jump starting my 750 brute



## DoubleRT (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok, I think my battery is finished, i dont ride my quad all the time, and it stays parked. I try to ride it a few times a month or more. My question is: is it bad for me to jump start my quad with my 91 Ford Festiva? I have jump started my quad 3 times so far, and everything seems to be just fine. I plan to get a new battery soon, but should I stop jump starting it?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You realy should get a battery for it before you waste your rectifyer,ecu,CDI or some other expensive electronic part. Then get yourself an auto battery tender and leave it plugged in when not in use. Jumping it with a car doesn't hurt anything. Running it with a bad battery is bad.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

low voltage an electronics = problems


----------



## felix945 (Aug 1, 2011)

Low voltage is not the biggest problem, the big problem is that the battery loosens very rapidly its capacity when completely drained. an battery without capacity can cause the regulated rectifier to get in "sweeping mode" with means that the voltage that is created goes straight too high, then drops, then high and so on, with kills everything that doenst like that.


like nmkawierider said, get an good micro computer charger with keeps you battery at good charge. i don't run my bike in winter, so its sitting there for sometimes 3 month without being started, at start f winter season i plug that charger in and when i get my bike out i unplug it and simply start it like it ruined yesterday...


----------

